# Residential Wiring Faster and Easier



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

*SPAM!!!!!!* :evil:


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Spammer.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Can some one please tell me what SPAM stands for, I know what it means but what do the letters stand for?

Bob


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont think it stands for anything i think it is a new word all on its own.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Its from a Monty Python skit, but it basically just means unwanted advertisements.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Funny, but I thought that it had something to do with the Armour Meat Co.
My dad learned to like it in the Navy during WW II, must have taken a lot of training, I've thrown hundreds of pounds of the stuff overboard.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 27, 2006)

S lime
P osing
A s
M eat


----------

